# Disk name



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have an external hard drive in a USB connected box. What I would like to do is give it a name which will show up when it is mounted. Here is what I did, which didn't seem to work in that regard:

```
# gpart add -t freebsd-ufs  -l etb-fs -s 920G da0
```
I thought I would end up with a "label" of "etb-fs", but perhaps my idea of that is not correct. When I plug in a USB memory stick, it says "KINGSTON". That one is a FAT device, but can a UFS partitioned device not also display a name?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2013)

GPT labels appear in /dev/gpt/.  Whatever is displaying the name may only be looking at filesystem labels.  UFS can have those also, but it would depend on the program knowing to look for them in /dev/ufs/.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Warren. I didn't understand how that worked. KDE mounts the external drive as disk. I'll have to plug in a second one at the same time to see if it can figure that out.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2013)

Simplest solution is to stick it in a Windows box and rename the drive there.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 14, 2013)

@rosesilver, which FreeBSD version are you running? Post the output of your `uname -a`.


----------

